# FE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions Book



## marsuconn (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

Does anybody know where to buy "FE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions Book" (used or new) at a reduced price?

Thanks


----------



## bobbysev (Dec 19, 2010)

Amazon. Just picked up an older version of a textbook for $10 as opposed to $150. Search for what you want then choose used and view selections



marsuconn said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody know where to buy "FE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions Book" (used or new) at a reduced price?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## marsuconn (Dec 22, 2010)

bobbysev said:


> Amazon. Just picked up an older version of a textbook for $10 as opposed to $150. Search for what you want then choose used and view selections
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. I didn't know that


----------

